# Windows Media Player 11- Album Art problem.



## tochuck123 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi.
I've been using Media Player 11 for the past few days and updating my album art for my various albums. I've run into a small snag where I've asked Media player to get the album info, and it does but doesn't show it in the ALBUM view.

However, if you go to the SONG view, the art does show up! I checked the folders where the MP3 files (and art files) are stored. When comparing to another album that works correctly, both folders seem to have the correct structure and files (ie. they both have a number of Album art files and they seem to be correct).

Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## frem99 (Jul 21, 2007)

For what it's worth, I'm having the exact same problem.

I'm wondering whether it's because I had activated music sharing for a while - now some of my music is saved under All Users>My Documents>My Music, and some under My Name>My Documents>My Music. Maybe when the CD is ripped WMP is trying to save the album art in the wrong location.


----------



## cellitarist (Jul 30, 2007)

Having a similar problem.

Have used WMP over the last month to load albums, suddenly album art is not appearing. WMP finds the album info, but not the art. This is happening with albums I know should have art (ex: The Rough Guide To...... series. many worked, so I know they're out there!)

Microsoft has a thread for this problem under troubleshooting online. Several others are having same problem.


----------



## wutitizshorty (Aug 1, 2007)

i have the same problem as the previous poster
can u direct me to the thread u are speaking of
did u solve this issue yet?


----------



## Nirojan (Aug 2, 2007)

Known issue with artwork server Microsoft should have fixed it as of yesterday, everything should be working now


----------



## cellitarist (Jul 30, 2007)

The thread is somewhere on microsofts support of WMP. Right click on the words Windows Media Player at top. Click help. Look for FAQ's, stuff relating to ripping music, you have to poke around a bit to find one that says something like "This answer did not help me" and somehow I found it. I'm not on that computer at the moment. Good luck.


----------

